# grabit



## cyrille08 (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à savoir si *GRABIT* existe sur mac, ou alors un équivalent ?
Une autre petite question qui n'a rien à voir avec internet, mais j'en profite pour la poser quand même :
Je pense m'acheter prochainement un *i mac*, pensez vous qu'il va évoluer prochainement, ou bien je peux me lancer dans l'achat maintenant ?
Et léopard, il est prévu pour quand ?
Excusez ces questions "bêtes", mais je suis resté log-ngtemps sans internet, et j'ai raté quelques épisodes de la saga "apple".
Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Août 2006)

Grabit si je ne m'abuse est un logiciel permettant d'accéder au newsgroup .
Pour windows il existe aussi newsleecher, mais je ne sais pas si il existe un logiciel de la sorte sous mac


----------



## kabeha (29 Août 2006)

Bienvenu

*peut-être ça*

Rem : Utillise l'outil 'Recherche'


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2006)

alors tout d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pour l'imac, il y a de très fortes chances pour qu'il  soit mis à jour dans les semaines à venir
et pour leopard, là on a le temps, il est prévu pour le printemps, mais c'est vaste le printemps, ça peut aller de mars à juin


----------



## orangina_rouge (29 Août 2006)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu
> 
> *peut-&#234;tre &#231;a*
> 
> Rem : Utillise l'outil 'Recherche'


OUi, iGrabNews est bien l'&#233;quivalent mac de grabit.


----------



## Bijot (17 Novembre 2008)

Petit Up

Ayant Grabit sur PC, je cherche un équivalent Mac. Celui  qui est proposé dans le lien ne fonctionne pas sous Léopard apparement :http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-378.html


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2008)

google : requête => leopard igrab news ... et on arrive http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/grabber-de-news-sur-mac-37916.html
par exemple et sûrement sur des tas d'autres pages. Bon mais google, c'est un outil super plus dur à utiliser que iGrab news.. ;-)


----------



## suprabobo (18 Novembre 2008)

Salut.
Il existe unison que j'utilise et apprécie beaucoup.
Sinon Nzbdrop est pas mal je crois.
Tout dépend de l'emploi que tu compte faire des newsgroup.
Bon courage


----------

